# Cimmaron FT



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

As you receive updates please post. Thanks!

Linas


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Second hand info from Open: Not a big test. Triple. Long bird at 275 yards. About half getting the birds and it is moving pretty quickly.
Bobby


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Any news on the qual?


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Qual is running the last dog now on the land series, scrapped the land blind after a few dogs.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Qual callbacks to the land blind. 11 dogs

1,2,3,4,7,8,11,14,17,19 &20

Russell


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

How's the weather over there?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Nice land marks in both Open and in Qualifying. 

They shut down at 3:30 because of weather concerns. I think 10 dogs left to run in Open (but not sure). Don't know where they are in Qualifying - I couldn't get out of first series.

Ted


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually there were 12 left.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Be safe today.
Sue


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

All 11 in the qual back to the water blind.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to 2nd:
3-8,10,14,16,20,21,22,26,27,28,30,32,33,35-37,43,46,48-50,52,53


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Open call backs?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to 3rd:
4,5,7,8,14,16,20,21,26-28,30,33,36,37,48,49,52,53


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual:
1st-Milligan/Sadie
2nd-Trott/Pebbles

That's all I know and it's second hand. 

Open to fourth:
7,8,14,16,20,21,26,30,33,37,48,49,52,53


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

A huge congratulations to Michael Westfall, Tim Milligan, and Sadie on the Qual win. Go Team Milligan!

Please post Open and Derby results when available.

Best regards,

Linas (On the other side of the world)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone have Amateur and/or Derby callbacks?


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Derby callbacks; 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,11,12,15,17


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Tim and Sadie!!!


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

AM callbacks to 3rd: 1.4.5.6.7.14.19.25.27.29.31.32.33.34.37.38


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks to all that take time to send out info. Still have one in the derby and one in the open. Will look forward to results. Thanks


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone have all placements in Qual?

Thanks!


----------



## J.D. Penn (Feb 3, 2010)

Any derby updates?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Back to watermarks in AM.
1,6,7,19,27,29,31,38


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Good Luck Mike! And Mr. Farmer!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open: 1st-Piper/Edwards
2nd-Dealer-Milligan
3rd-Lexie-Stupka
4th-Homer-Piland
RJ-Darbi-Wright
J-Barkley-Erhardt
J-Mootsie-Shih

Qual
1st-Sadie-Milligan
2nd-Pebbles-Trott
3rd-Goose-Peterson
4th-Bruiser-Edwards
RJ-Gus-Edwards
J-Tee-Erhardt

Congrats everyone!!!!!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any derby results


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Fourth series of derby just started


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

AM results:
1. Chili-Boley. Qualified for National
2. Ruff-Bearden Qualified for National
3. Roux-Price
4. Jefe-West
RJ Pink-Logins


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

BIG CONGRATS Mike.

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Way to go Mike Boley. Who handled Chili, Mike or Garth Brooks?

Tim Milligan had another nice trial.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Great job to Piper and Mark!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Big Congratulations to Mike Boley/Chili and Mark Edwards/Piper on their Wins today!!
Bobby


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

DERBY:
1-Leo-Milligan
2-Booeey-Haled
3-Kitty-Shih
4-Bodell-Milligan
RJ-Stanley-Wright
Js-1,2,4,6,11,15

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Dave S (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Mark, Marvin and Piper..


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations to Mo Haled and Booeey, 2nd place in the Derby. We have watched
Booeey grow and train and Mo has done a fine job with him.

Sunflower Retriever Club is proud of you guys!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Judi Carter said:


> AM results:
> 1. Chili-Boley. Qualified for National
> 2. Ruff-Bearden Qualified for National
> 3. Roux-Price
> ...


Congrats to All!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to Horsetooth Retrievers, RJ in the open 2nd in the Qual,RJ and 2 jams in the Derby .Nice job have a safe drive back to Colorado!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Judi Carter said:


> AM results:
> 1. Chili-Boley. Qualified for National
> 2. Ruff-Bearden Qualified for National
> 3. Roux-Price
> ...


That's a hell of a crew there.... congrats to all of you.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

bfarmer said:


> Big Congratulations to Mike Boley/Chili and Mark Edwards/Piper on their Wins today!!
> Bobby


DITTOS!!! Congrats to you and Tim on Dealer's second!

Mike, big congrats to you and the Chili Dawg!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Wow congrats to all!!! What a weekend!!! Marooned in Guthrie!!! Hopefully dealership can get me going in the morning!! Big Congrats to Tim and Sadie!!!Sadie is a FC Buck x FC Leica baby......wooohooo!!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all....!!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to All!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone that placed. Congratulations to Tim Milligan who placed with dogs in the Open, Qual and Derby.

Special congratulations to Bobby Farmer and Dealer on their 2nd Place finish in the Open.

Way to go Team Milligan!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Special thanks, respect and appreciation the the members of the Cimarron Retriever Club. You guys got it done under difficult conditions with tornados, lighting and storms in and around us all weekend. you made good decisions for safety of workers and guest. It was a tough weekend for you and i appreciate your dedication and love for the dogs.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chili Boley, has a nice ring to it, good goin' Chili Boley


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Robert Hayden,H/Tim Milligan & Wood Dale's My Daddy's name is Bocephus "Bo-Dell" for placing 4th in the derby. This gives Bo-Dell 13pts. Great work Midway Retrievers.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Paul, thanks for your kind words and thanks for your help. It was a most difficult trial and frustrating for contestants and workers alike. Wet grounds forced long walks to the line, lost fields for tests and a general slowdown of the whole event. As is the case in a field trial, it got done, and that's the most important part. Thanks to our great judges who showed much patience with us and contestants and put on good tests with limited options due to the wet fields.. Last of all, thanks to our club members and our volunteers who step up every year and shoot fliers and in general help out so our trial can be completed. Last, thanks to the staff at Ft. Reno for allowing us to have the trial. See you back in the fall.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Special thanks, respect and appreciation the the members of the Cimarron Retriever Club. You guys got it done under difficult conditions with tornados, lighting and storms in and around us all weekend. you made good decisions for safety of workers and guest. It was a tough weekend for you and i appreciate your dedication and love for the dogs.


What Paul said. Thanks for putting on your trial.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Whooo Hooo Mike!!! Congratualtions!!

Angie


----------

